
David Maxwell, open source strategist at Coverty to speak at SLUOSG - ciscoriordan
http://sulug.stanford.edu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=118&Itemid=1
======
cperciva
If anyone is in the area, I recommend attending this. David is a former NetBSD
security officer and an all around smart guy.

